# cockatiels in garden centre in liverpool?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

so i went to a garden centre today and saw that there were a few cockatiels and budgies in a small aviary and went over to have a look and saw that the cockatiels were dirty, skinny and look really unhealthy and they were living in horrible conditions, can somebody tell me what i can do? and apparently, they have a pet shop there but its nowhere to be seen? anyway, if anybody wants to go down there to see for themselves, its on field lane in fazakerly, by 'buckles nursery'


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

just found a picture i took, theres ones at the back that i dont have pictures of because i couldnt get to them, that could barely walk/fly  best i could get at the time before my phone battery went  might have mentioned this but they have no food or water either!!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

contact the local council and ask for environmental health or licensing - varies from council to council and report the shop - they authorise the pet shop licence and have a responsibility to investigate


----------

